# An offer Contador can't refuse?



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Bizarre story from cyclingnews that Bruyneel and Armstrong are out and Contador & Vino are in. New team to be announced in September.

Does Contador really want to ride for thugs? Or are they strongarming him?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kazakh-coup-to-oust-armstrong-and-bruyneel-from-team-astana

_The Kazakh Cycling Federation has announced plans to restructure Team Astana, removing Johan Bruyneel and Lance Armstrong, and starting over with Kazakh and Spanish riders, based around Alberto Contador and Alexandre Vinokourov. The new structure should be in place by September, according to the French sports publication L'Equipe._
.
.
.
_"We will meet with Alberto Contador to offer him a contract extension," said Nikolaï Proskurin, the vice-president of the Kazakh cycling federation. "He will be our sole leader for years to come. He will be able to pick out the riders he wants to ride with him. In our mind, the team will be composed of Spanish and Kazakh riders, including Alexandre Vinokourov."_


----------



## jcjordan (May 12, 2008)

jorgy said:


> _"We will meet with Alberto Contador to offer him a contract extension," said Nikolaï Proskurin, the vice-president of the Kazakh cycling federation. "He will be our sole leader for years to come. He will be able to pick out the riders he wants to ride with him. In our mind, the team will be composed of Spanish and Kazakh riders, including Alexandre Vinokourov."_


Up and never ride the TDF again, I dont think so


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

If he wants to ever ride the Tour again, he'd tell the Kazakh guys to eff off, in Kazakh and then Spanish no less.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

The rumor of contador to Garmin was much more logical. Sounds like vino sturring up the soup because bruyneel didn't want him.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Soap Opera on two wheels.....


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

I get the feeling that Kazakh Cycling consists of a doping specialist, Vino and Vino's best buddy- i.e. a complete joke.

I actually would prefer to see Bruynell (regardless with or without Lance) start up a new team leaving Team Astana to hopefully dwindle into the binary data of wikipedia as the result of not being offered a Pro license next year.

Either way, should make for an politically intense TdF... it gives even more cannon fodder for US Postal... err current Team Astana to snub Contador.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

majura said:


> I get the feeling that Kazakh Cycling consists of a doping specialist, Vino and Vino's best buddy- i.e. a complete joke.


+ Borat of course


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Chances of Conty riding on _that _squad - zero.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

The poison starts when Armstrong is added to any situation. He is an amazingly strong character who has steam rolled his way through cycling. It is why he is a winner AND why he couldn't possibly be beaten by cancer AND why there is no way he could play second fiddle to Contador. Something will have to give, because AC is also a man of steel.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Contador will ride for caisse d'epargne next year. It has to be a spanish team. I would be very surprised if he rode for garmin...that's a pretty big liability to their clean image.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

yup everyone with a mouth is weighing including Riis??

but it is going to make for a FANTASTIC tour 

I watched Contador rip up the Angrilu last night and boy it is gonna be a good fight between he and Lance. The Schleck brothers certainly don't have what it takes and Sastra will finish high but he none of those guys and especially Evans will keep up with Astana


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

CARBON110 said:


> yup everyone with a mouth is weighing including Riis??
> 
> but it is going to make for a FANTASTIC tour
> 
> I watched Contador rip up the Angrilu last night and boy it is gonna be a good fight between he and Lance. The Schleck brothers certainly don't have what it takes and Sastra will finish high but he none of those guys and especially Evans will keep up with Astana


not so sure about that - Sastre won last year in large part because of Saxo - they've been extremely focused on the Tour this year. I'm going with Andy S. I think he's been quietly building for this since his Giro 2nd a few years back.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

CARBON110 said:


> but it is going to make for a FANTASTIC tour


Absolutely!!!! This will be one of the best ever!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

If there's any shred of truth to this story then it will be war... Johan Bruyneell, Lance Armstrong, Andreas Klöden, Levi Leipheimer, Yaroslav Popovych and Grégory Rast versus Alberto Contador, Dmitriy Muravyev and whichever other domestique wants to take a chance on getting doored. This would only serve to motivate Bruyneell and Armstrong to do their best make sure Contador doesn't win the Tour. Kazakh president Nursultan Nazarbaiev better cough up the extra money to pay for Contador and Companies separate hotel accommodations, food, mechanic and etc.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

albert owen said:


> The poison starts when Armstrong is added to any situation. He is an amazingly strong character who has steam rolled his way through cycling. It is why he is a winner AND why he couldn't possibly be beaten by cancer AND why there is no way he could play second fiddle to Contador. Something will have to give, because AC is also a man of steel.


+1 

They should probably go ahead and just rent two team Astana buses for the different factions. What a tour this is going to be!


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL, gonna get uglier!

The mob rules


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

love the drama right up to the start.

Astana will be sitting pretty due to the TTT. That will put pressure on the other climbers to make a move and AC/LA only have to match their efforts until Vontoux 

I don't see the schleck brothers making it, they can climb but they will lose big time in the TTT and the ITT

It is a climbers tour for sure but the Schleck bros would have to take mad time away

there are so many climbers Lance and Contador will be paced by other riders until they make a move. With Ventoux Lance and Contador can wait comfortably until the end of the race to shoot it out and just match every other effort. my guess is the rpessure will be on the other climbers to make the move because Astana will be sitting pretty thanks to the TTT


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

pedalruns said:


> +1
> 
> They should probably go ahead and just rent two team Astana buses for the different factions. What a tour this is going to be!



Nursultan Nazarbaiev or Contador will have to cough up the dough to pay for the extra accommodations for Contador, Muravyev and whoever else because why would Bruyneell let them use his logistics.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

rocco said:


> Nursultan Nazarbaiev or Contador will have to cough up the dough to pay for the extra accommodations for Contador, Muravyev and whoever else because why would Bruyneell let them use his logistics.


I was joking, lol??? All the drama..


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

CARBON110 said:


> love the drama right up to the start.
> 
> Astana will be sitting pretty due to the TTT. That will put pressure on the other climbers to make a move and AC/LA only have to match their efforts until Vontoux


Yeah but what will happen if Contador or Armstrong flats or has a mechanical.... what will they do.... ????? This is better than any soap opera.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*yes saxo*

does not have anyone that can TT or TTT or win the classics with power..

32. Kurt-Asle Arvesen (NOR) 
33. Fabian Cancellara (SUI) 
34. Gustav Larsson (SWE) 
35. Stuart O'Grady (AUS) 
37. Chris Sørensen (DEN) 
38. Nicki Sørensen (DEN) 
39. Jens Voigt (GER) 

are you kidding me?
this team ripped the tour apart last year and towed an in form Sastre to victory.

this team will be just fine..


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

a_avery007 said:


> does not have anyone that can TT or TTT or win the classics with power..
> 
> 32. Kurt-Asle Arvesen (NOR)
> 33. Fabian Cancellara (SUI)
> ...


they will still lose time on ITT. I didn't say they suxor, but they will not beat Levi, Lance, Contador, Kloden, etc Astana has the strongest team - 

if Astana only gains 20-30 seconds on the TTT ( which I think it will be more ) the only other rider that can keep up with Astana's GC riders in a ITT is Sastra but he is still more of a climber so the pressure will be on him to attack in the mountains

woooooohooooo


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

CARBON110 said:


> I watched Contador rip up the Angrilu last night and boy it is gonna be a good fight between he and Lance. The Schleck brothers certainly don't have what it takes and Sastra will finish high but he none of those guys and especially Evans will keep up with Astana


I think all the talk about Lance contesting the Tour is over dramatic Tour build up. I mean c'mon the Nevada City Classic ain't the Dauphine or the Giro or Romandy. 

Judging from their pre-Tour performances I'd say Cadel and Sastre are in better form than Armstrong. Lance might think he can give AC a run for his money but he will find out soon enough (when they hit the Pyrenees) that he can't. 

If/when Lance makes it to Ventoux he will not be able to climb it with the big boys. 

Back to the OP. I think it's more likely that AC will go to Caisse d'Epargne.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

*LA is going to do better than some of you think...*

I am not as experienced as probably most of you here...but I have been watching and riding for a few years. I have to say the LA will win this tour. All the talk of AC being so strong, kind of makes me laugh. I know the guy is great, but the one and only TDF win he has was a gift...and if I remember correctly Rasmisson was making AC his little *****. The other tours he has won, well Lance didn't really care about anyway. 
Lance will break him mentally, then physically. I think Lance is going to be the best he has ever been this year...only he knows what he is going to do...and that will play a mind fock on AC.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Kawboy8 said:


> I am not as experienced as probably most of you here...but I have been watching and riding for a few years. I have to say the LA will win this tour. All the talk of AC being so strong, kind of makes me laugh. I know the guy is great, but the one and only TDF win he has was a gift...and if I remember correctly Rasmisson was making AC his little *****. The other tours he has won, well Lance didn't really care about anyway.
> Lance will break him mentally, then physically. I think Lance is going to be the best he has ever been this year...only he knows what he is going to do...and that will play a mind fock on AC.


Lance will NOT win the tour. 

Contador is the biggest favorite for the win, in my opinion. Can climb with the best, time trials much better than most climbers, will not lose much time to top ITT guys. Barring unforeseen, of course.

Andy Schleck has not proven solid in time trials yet. Cadel will not be able to outclimb or even match Contador.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)




----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Personally I don't care who wins, I just want cadel to retire. I'm sick of the guy being hyped every year, I'm sick of hearing about his 50 broken collar bones, his wheel sucking, his conserving energy and not chasing down breakaways. 

His utter lack of aggresion. He also has a voice like a sissy.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

After reading the article and I came to the conclusion that Kazakhstan really is as crazy as in the movie BORAT.

Whenever the president of a third world country intervenes in a pro cycling team = EPIC FAIL

Watching the "New Astana" under Vino maybe even as funny as the movie.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Don Duende said:


> Watching the "New Astana" under Vino maybe even as funny as the movie.


or as funny as rock racing although I doubt that.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

heathb said:


> Personally I don't care who wins, I just want cadel to retire. I'm sick of the guy being hyped every year, I'm sick of hearing about his 50 broken collar bones, his wheel sucking, his conserving energy and not chasing down breakaways.
> 
> His utter lack of aggresion. He also has a voice like a sissy.


Cadel is a great rider outside of the Tour. He attacks in every race (a TON in the Dauphine).

As soon as he hits the Tour, though, he stops trying to attack. He's too afraid of losing time.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

heathb said:


> Personally I don't care who wins, I just want cadel to retire. I'm sick of the guy being hyped every year, I'm sick of hearing about his 50 broken collar bones, his wheel sucking, his conserving energy and not chasing down breakaways.


I used to feel this way about the guy, like last year about this time. I think Cadel rides within himself and in a style that maximizes his chances to win. Sadly, it's not an exciting style to watch, but results are results and he's done well for himself.

Not sure he's strong enough to win without a bit of luck, but he does position himself to take advantage should someone else screw up. There's not a lot of difference in physiology between the top guys, he's chosen a style that maximizes his chance of winning, and that's his job.

I'm not a Cadel fan, but I don't feel bashing the guy for not being exciting is fair.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

jorgy said:


> Bizarre story from cyclingnews that Bruyneel and Armstrong are out and Contador & Vino are in. New team to be announced in September.
> 
> Does Contador really want to ride for thugs? Or are they strongarming him?
> 
> ...


 I think this was somehow omitted: "as long as they will ride for free we will be able to scrape together enough money to buy tires, tubes, and a limited amount of Gu."


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

55x11 said:


> Lance will NOT win the tour.
> 
> Contador is the biggest favorite for the win, in my opinion. Can climb with the best, time trials much better than most climbers, will not lose much time to top ITT guys. Barring unforeseen, of course.
> 
> Andy Schleck has not proven solid in time trials yet. Cadel will not be able to outclimb or even match Contador.


There are a few interesting dynamics that being left out. All of this sideshow bull$hit does nothing back make Lance fume inside. I don't think there are too many people out there better at taking that anger and putting it straight into the pedals. The tour is game where mental fatigue is just as important as the physical fatigue. Even Jens likes to talk about how his father taught him your body doesn't quit your mind does. Keep filling up the mind of a guy that has won 7 tours, already carries a chip. You really better be effing sure you're your gonna win or you'll look twice the fool....


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

teoteoteo said:


> There are a few interesting dynamics that being left out. All of this sideshow bull$hit does nothing back make Lance fume inside. I don't think there are too many people out there better at taking that anger and putting it straight into the pedals. The tour is game where mental fatigue is just as important as the physical fatigue. Even Jens likes to talk about how his father taught him your body doesn't quit your mind does. Keep filling up the mind of a guy that has won 7 tours, already carries a chip. You really better be effing sure you're your gonna win or you'll look twice the fool....




Personally I hate the hoopla and all this hyped up Bruyneel hates so an so and Levi this and Lance that and Conti is a whiner blah blah blah as it does nothing for the team but add to any existing conflict and division that there may be.

I'm just happy to see some of my favorite riders on this team do what they do.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

*It's simple....*

tell him (Lance) he can't do something (win) and he will make you look stupid. How do all the haters explain 34 negative tests since his return?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

cruso414 said:


> tell him (Lance) he can't do something (win) and he will make you look stupid. How do all the haters explain 34 negative tests since his return?


the same way the negative teststs by [insert your favorite rider that has not tested positive] is explained? :idea:


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

*don't you think...*



den bakker said:


> the same way the negative teststs by [insert your favorite rider that has not tested positive] is explained? :idea:


that with all the scrutiny and being test 3 times as much as any other athlete, he would have slipped up by now? the same old hollow accusations really get old. 'bout time to put up or shut up.:yesnod:


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

cruso414 said:


> that with all the scrutiny and being test 3 times as much as any other athlete, he would have slipped up by now? the same old hollow accusations really get old. 'bout time to put up or shut up.:yesnod:


really? he is tested 3 times as much as cavendish? he had 20 wins in 2008 so that is 20 tests already there. Add to that tests due to secondary placings, being the sprint jersey holder on top of out-of-competition tests.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

den bakker said:


> really? he is tested 3 times as much as cavendish? he had 20 wins in 2008 so that is 20 tests already there. Add to that tests due to secondary placings, being the sprint jersey holder on top of out-of-competition tests.



Just a friendly 'minder to yoos guys...dis idn't deh dopeh forum.


----------

